# Small synth question



## Xiheua (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi!

I've watched a couple videos on designing synth sounds, and as far as I understand, attack is how long it takes to reach maximum volume after pressing a key, sustain is what volume does the sound switch to after reaching maximum attack volume, decay is how long it takes to go from attack volume to sustain volume, and release is how long it takes for the sound to die away after releasing the key. My question is: what knob or function changes the attack's max volume?

For reference, I'm using zebra2


----------



## ed buller (Feb 23, 2022)

that's a level set elsewhere. Usually the total output of the ADSR. On Zebra it depends where you are routing the adsr signal. Usually it's a filter/vca combo. Old synths allowed the filter and the VCA to have different inputs from ADSR's. Zebra has this in the output section. 

best

e


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 23, 2022)

Xiheua said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've watched a couple videos on designing synth sounds, and as far as I understand, attack is how long it takes to reach maximum volume after pressing a key, sustain is what volume does the sound switch to after reaching maximum attack volume, decay is how long it takes to go from attack volume to sustain volume, and release is how long it takes for the sound to die away after releasing the key. My question is: what knob or function changes the attack's max volume?
> 
> For reference, I'm using zebra2



Other than the master volume, there might be a gain control for the individual oscillators. For effects, it would be Mix that controls the amount of wet signal, or separate Dry and Wet gains.

Sorry, I don't know Zebra well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 23, 2022)

Your description of an ADSR envelope is spot on, when it is applied to the amplifier / volume of an oscillator / mixed set of oscillators. As others have pointed out already, the actual max volume is set either in an oscillator or in a VCA / mixer.

So the envelope / ADSR is a modulator. And in this case it operates on a parameter called “volume”. The modulator is also sometimes called the modifier or the modulation source. The max. volume parameter in this case is the target or “destination” of your modulation.


----------



## Xiheua (Feb 23, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the replies! So if the volume is set by the actual oscillator, it wouldn't be possible to make the volume increase via sustain after reaching max attack, that is, it can only decay?


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 23, 2022)

Yes. If you want that, graduate to MSEG type envelopes.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 23, 2022)

MSEG:


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 23, 2022)

I think a gate could help too. If you can, set the gate sequencer to one step (or make it close to infinitely slow) and set it to allow through a limited volume. That is, make the little bar less tall.

Again, despite having huge respect for Zebra, I haven't taught myself to programme it yet. With Falcon, there are convenient Gain knobs for each oscillator and most effects.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 23, 2022)

There's an amount/contour/depth knob or fader that controls the intensity of the envelope to the target and so it will have impact on the maximum attack level. For loudness this amount is set to the maximum because if you reduce the amount the notes wouldn't either go to zero after release or the synth would become simply quieter.
For filters or other targets the amount is very useful.... like a bit of filter movement or just a little vibrato.


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 23, 2022)

Xiheua said:


> My question is: what knob or function changes the attack's max volume?


Typically you would assign Velocity to the gain that's reached.

Also: it's quite usual to assign velocity also to the Filter cutoff frequency.

So, the harder you hit a key, the louder and brighter it is.
But of course, neither are you restricted to this behaviour nor is it necessarily the only one.
E.g. you can also control the filter cutoff via ModWheel (and/or Aftertouch) etc.

In the attached image, the setting (that i applied on the default patch) would mean that a stronger velocity makes lane 1 louder and lane 2 softer.


----------



## Xiheua (Feb 23, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the answers, helped a lot!


----------

